# Honey sales cycles. Up and downs by the seasons



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

My experience is skewed as I only sell via an honor stand. But I start at my first harvest July 4th weekend when I open the stand. Sales are insane if the first week. After that peak they gradually settle down for two weeks and then stay pretty stable until I run out around New Years and close the stand. IF I had honey and pollen now I'd bet sales would see a surge in early Spring as people seem to come out of the woodwork asking me for honey and pollen.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Two slumps we have noticed. When school starts for about 3 weeks and right after christmas until around may.


----------

